# New SARS in London



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Something worth keeping an eye on since there about to confirm its in human to human transmission..

New case of SARS-like virus shows person-to-person transmission - Yahoo! News


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Third case in London. Second human to human transmission. If this bolts, it is nasty.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

At least over there in the US you have the right to refuse treatment, here in the UK if the government declares a 'national health emergency' its a crime with a minimum 10 year sentence to refuse a vaccine shot.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

This is all we need..


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

There are no vaccines for corona virus. So far, this hasn't spread like wildfire, but they feel it has recently mutated to be transmissible from human to human. Two things have to happen for a pandemic situation that is worrisome. It has to be able to spread reliably from human to human with ease, and secondly, it has to be virulent enough to make you very very sick.

Corona viruses are basically spread like the common cold but in general, that is all they produce, the common cold, unless they mutate to cause something severe like SARS. This Novel Corona Virus 2012, is a SARS like manifestation. All the patients so far, required hospitalization. Five have died of the 12 affected. On the bright side, it appears to be a slow mover OR a lot of people got it and thought they had a cold. We will just have to watch it to see what happens.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Just an update. Of those hospitalized mortality is at 50%

UK patient dies from SARS-like coronavirus - Yahoo! News


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Actually health care workers are being fired for refusing shots


If I was still a healthcare worker and there was a confirmed case in the US and a vaccine was available it is one shot I would take.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> It's been proven that many vaccines CAUSE the illness,especially in hastily produced ones. Furthermore,they all contain harmful chemicals,such as mercury


True dat. But as a Healthcare worker you would be exposed so Id either leave my job or get the vaccine. Part of the reason I left healthcare was the proliferation of the Superbugs and how often I was being exposed to them. Among other incurable diseases. The population changed into a sicker one about a decade ago and it just got well. To say it politely. Icky.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

There is NO vaccine for SARS, which is a coronavirus. There is no cure either.

In terms of mortality rate, we do not have enough cases yet to really know what the mortality rate is. I suspect there are many more cases that did not result in hospitalization. Why? Because it is in 4 or 5 countries and there is no nexus. This has been brewing in the Middle East for a while. It is still brewing. I do think it bears watching.

The amount of mercury you get in a vaccine, is not significant. If they have a vaccine for a pandemic germ, I would take it. I do not think health care professionals should be forced to get any vaccine. As a health care professional, I resent that.

If a pandemic takes off, you must be prepared to stay totally isolated from early on. If you live in a dwelling with shared air ciruculation, that is not isolated. If a pandemic occurs, likely all services will go down at some point. Hospitals have very few ventilators, so most people will die due to lack of a ventilator. We don't have the medical infrastructure to handle a pandemic. Our public health services were gutted several decades ago.

This Novel Corona Virus (SARS like) is not at the point yet, where I would be super concerned, but, I would watch the WHO page, and also watch the internet. WHO and CDC are always a bit slow to annouce the obvious.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know the world has suffered pandemics in history, but I am thankful we have the levels of communication we do today. I wonder how many modern science have stopped before they got loose? On the opposite end our 3 click to anything mass medium of communication could ignite quite a panic some day.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> I do not think health care professionals should be forced to get any vaccine. As a health care professional, I resent that.


If your referring to me thats not what I was saying. So no need to be resentful. I fully support not taking vaccines by choice and did not get flu vaccines when I was in healthcare.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

If there is a vaccine for a germ which has a 50% mortality rate, I would take it and live with the mercury exposure. I probably eat that much mercury in fish every week. I am not a fan of mercury, but, I hedge my bets. I look at what is the bigger risk. Now, there would be a risk to go into a clinic or crowd just to get the vaccine, so, that is a dilemma. I would not expose myself to get a vaccine. That would be dumb.

As far as the vaccines we routinely get, I think they give them too fast, and too many at a time. The body should not have to form immunity to that many diseases at one time. One every 6 months is enough. I do not like combo vaccines. I will admit, that medical science knows very little about the human immune system. Each human is unique. They also know very little about individual drug metabolism, which is as unique as a fingerprint.

I resent hospitals telling their employees that they must get a flu immunization. That should be a personal choice. Period.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

BTW, the government isn't benefitting from us absorbing nasty chemicals. Corporations are. The government is looking the other way, because our system allows senators and representatives to be purchased by lobbyists. Look at the frack water issue in PA. Those are energy companies destroying the water, not the government. I ask, where IS the government here? Why are they not protecting the rights of the people whose water is being polluted?

Water is the new oil, the new gold.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with you, yes, kids are getting too many vaccines too fast.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I asked my kid if he thought he gets too many shots and he said he thinks he does. As a child I dont remember feeling that way because we got so many fewer vaccines back in the day.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

The 1918 Flu Pandemic killed 500 million, mostly healthy young to middle age adults. 1 to 3% of the population. The Black Death caused 200 million deaths before dying out naturally. That is a lot of deaths. It seems to me, it would be much worse these days due to air travel. It is going to spread farther faster. We have an awful lot of people on this planet, many of them living in squalor, not much different than in the days of the Black Death. How many people die on the streets in India and Pakistan and no one gives it a second thought. 

Most microbiologists marvel that we have not had a major pandemic as of yet.

SARS, so far, has NOT been a fast spreader but it is related to the common cold virus, they are both coronavirus. But it could become a faster spreader. Influenza is likely a bigger threat. There are 3 dozen some avian influenzas mutating all the time. Watching the animal-human interface is really rather fascinating. The next pandemic could be something we have no knowledge of, riding in on a meteorite.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Corporations are sickeningly rich, and politicians hideously corrupt.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, if they can pass thru the eye of a needle, so be it.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not worried about it at all. I do think a pandemic is more likely than many scenarios. I don't see the corporations letting the financial system going to hell in a handbasket. It's going to limp along, as is government. Things are going good for them, why would they wreck it? Our society is pretty good at denial. 

Earthquakes are regional, as are most natural disasters, in general they won't affect me. Major cataclysms are unsurvivable, so, they don't worry me either. Yes, Iran or North Korea could do something stupid. True. 

I don't think it is worth living your life devoted to survival of armageddon. Survival of nuclear winter due to a manmade or natural disaster is beyond the scope of what any of us is capable of. I think it is wise to prepare for unforseen occurances to an extent, but I don't lose any sleep over it at all, none. Yes, scientists DO have concern about what returning space craft could potetially bring back. They disinfect and even quarantine. We live on a small planet, and the universe is a very big place. We are really insignificant and our knowledge is very basic.

I enjoy living a sustainable rural lifestyle, so it fits in a bit with 'prepping' which has evolved to be a derogatory term these days. I enjoy being independent. I think it wise to know how to do things the easy way with technology, AND the hard way, like it was done 100 years ago. I think it wise to know how to live without technology, because, as a species, we are fairly vulnerable. History tells us that. Yet, we are resilient, and have thus far, managed to survive as a species. From what I have read, we are all descendent from a group of around 7,000 humans that survived some cataclysm roughly 26,000 years ago.

I am far more likely to die of the excesses of civilization, than I am to die from any other cause. Ice cream will probably cause my demise.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

With a little luck hopefully this new virus will make its impact felt in Washington DC, itd be a great day for America if it did...


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Another case and death. Total cases 14, death count 8. This case had no contact with other cases and occurred in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

It does seem pretty slow. I have a hunch a whole lot more people have it and don't get that sick.


----------

